# Driftwood



## Jwcorn126 (May 14, 2012)

Alright, I have a very large piece of wood that I would love to use in my tegu's enclosure...but am having trouble sterilizing it. I have done some research and many aquarium forums agree that baking or boiling will do the trick. My trouble is the log I am using is about 4' long and weighs about 40lbs, its about the diameter of a telephone pole. I have neither an oven big enough to bake it, or a pot big enough to boil it. 

I know people have tegus outdoors and they live fine year round. I know this log has been submurged in a creek for at least 20 years. It was there when I was a kid and I pulled it out and cut it down to size just yesterday. I dont want to endanger my tegu, but I really would like to have this decorating his enclosure. Is there any chance that it would hurt him to put it in there without sterilization?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 14, 2012)

_Depending on where you live and how hot it gets. Wrap it in a black tarp or some trash bags (also black) and leave it out in the sun for some days,.. probably a week. The heat and lack of oxygen should kill just about everything harmful in or on it.

It's a waste recycling technique to let nature do the dirty work._


----------



## OZZZ (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup .... sun sterilizing is what its called, and works well.


----------

